# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Gubim na težini ?!?

## Paula

Zatrudnila sam s 65kg a rodila s 79kg. Kada sam došla iz rodilišta imala sam 67kg a sada nakon četri dana imam 65kg. Smijem li toliko izgubiti u svega 9 dana i može li to utjecati na dojenje? Istina je da ne jedem u večim količinama ali ipak imam minimalno 4 obroka.

----------


## Ana...

ja sam ostala trudna sa 63 a u trudnoći dobila 18 kg. a sad manje od 3 tjedna nakon poroda imam 66 odnosno 15 kg. manje stoga se i sama bojim da mi mlijeko ne oslabi ali znajući da jedem 3-4 obroka dnevno zaboravim na tu brigu jer dok znam da se zdravo hranim a beba napreduje na kilaži tada znam da za brigu potrebe nema. :D 
[/u]
Andrej 11.07.2006.

----------


## ana0206

Mislim da nemaš razloga za brigu jer to sve što je otišlo, otišlo je prirodno, a ne pod utjecajem neke dijete ili izgladnjivanja! No ustalom najvažnije je jel imaš mlijeka ili ne, ako ti je s mlijekom sve ok onda stvarno nemaš razloga za brigu, ali ipak pripazi na prehranu i što i koliko unosiš u organizam tijekom dana - važno je da nisi gladna!

----------


## Frida

Cure, mlijeko ne može "oslabiti"!

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Otišla ti je voda, ne brini.
Ja sam zatrudnila sa 70 (visoka sam 182cm), išla roditi sa 89, došla doma sa 78 i nakon nekoliko dana imala 74 kg, bila sam sva natečena prije poroda, puna vodurine i to je odlazilo još 7 dana nakon poroda.

----------


## Paula

Hvala cure   :Smile:

----------


## Felix

jedi vise!   :Smile:  
prije poroda sam imala idealnih 58, na porodu 68 a nakon poroda 59 kg. tjedan-dva nakon poroda sam pala na 56 i osjecala sam se bas iscrpljeno i slabo, iako sam jela ENORMNE kolicine hrane (npr, za veceru u 22h dva tanjura juhe, lonac povrca i nekoliko snicli s prilogom, a u 5 ujutro pri dojenju zeludac mi je krcao od gladi!).
sad nakon dva i pol mjeseca imam opet 58kg i sve se nekako vratilo u normalu.
stvaranje mlijeka dosta iscrpljuje a vjerojatno i bebac puno papa, pa dok se ne uspostavi ponuda i potraznja tvoje tijelo pojacano radi i crpi puno energije.

----------

